# Missing teen still not found in LMR



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Sad story from Local 12 News: 

"Police, fire and water rescue crews had to suspend their search yet again along the Little Miami River in Mariemont for a 19 year old Norwood man who went missing while swimming. 

Rescuers are looking for 19 year old Otis Andrews. Andrews was one of six people swimming near a boat ramp that is south of the Mariemont Swim Club on Tuesday. The swimmers say the current became strong. Five people made it to shore, but Andrews went under, and never resurfaced.

Several water rescue crafts were launched to try and locate him. The search was called off just before midnight Tuesday.

The search resumed at 8 a.m. Wednesday, when scuba diving crews began searching. But the current became strong again and crews had to use sonar to scan the waters until they made the decision to stop searching around 3:30 p.m. Crews were back out on the water on Thursday morning-there is also a helicopter searching the area for Andrews. But they called off the search again just before 4 p.m., citing rough waters.

Andrews mother spoke with Local 12 and says her son is a 2012 graduate of Norwood High School who loved news and coffee. She says her son plans to enter the military and become a chef. She wants anyone walking along the river today to call out his name because she still has hope that he will be found alive."

They mentioned on the news that the Corp of Engineers has been asked to shut 2 dams, I'm assuming East Fork/Harsha, and Ceasar Creek, to bring the river down quickly to aid the search. 

Right now the river is the highest it's been for more than a month. 


LMJ


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, I was going to make a post about this story. Glad you did Jeff. It is very sad, but I really have to wonder what those kids were thinking swimming in that part of the river as high as it was the other day. I know rain makes a river look exciting, but that is why its super important to teach and stress safety to kids. They should have had PFDs or better yet not been swimming that part of the river at all. A raging, rising river isn't a playground. 

Sad stuff.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

FishDoctor said:


> Yeah, I was going to make a post about this story. Glad you did Jeff. It is very sad, but I really have to wonder what those kids were thinking swimming in that part of the river as high as it was the other day. I know rain makes a river look exciting, but that is why its super important to teach and stress safety to kids. They should have had PFDs or better yet not been swimming that part of the river at all. A raging, rising river isn't a playground.
> 
> Sad stuff.


My guess: They had no clue to how strong the current really was. And then probably tried to swim against it instead of with it at an angle. I'd probably do the same thing, I fell off my kayak a couple weeks ago in 50 degree water, and you don't think straight when you are startled like that. Sad, say a prayer for the family and rescuers, they aren't getting any help from this rain today.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I was on the LMR farther north and left my fishing spot after some teens showed up to swim. I didn't think it was the best idea to get in the water with as high as it is. When I saw the title of this thread I was wondering if it was the same group. Hopefully this can be a wake up call to kids in the area. Sad story.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Unfortunately nobody teaches these kids the respect they need to show a rising river, they can go out and splash around and have a ball 90 times out of a hundred so they let their guard down and don't realize how quickly it can turn from a meandering stream to something deadly. Hopefully some parents will see/hear about this story and proactively have this conversation with their own kids.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Talking to a friend who is involved with the case, I found out that the kid had no idea how to swim at all. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Matulemj said:


> Talking to a friend who is involved with the case, I found out that the kid had no idea how to swim at all.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


that is sad. I was with a group 6 - 7 years ago doing an East Fork of the Little Miami clean up, most of the water is barely knee deep. We lost a young man that day to cold water in a deep pool, it doesn't take much.....


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

FishDoctor said:


> Yeah, I was going to make a post about this story. Glad you did Jeff. It is very sad, but I really have to wonder what those kids were thinking swimming in that part of the river as high as it was the other day. I know rain makes a river look exciting, but that is why its super important to teach and stress safety to kids. They should have had PFDs or better yet not been swimming that part of the river at all. A raging, rising river isn't a playground.
> 
> Sad stuff.


Yeah I'm with you on this angle. it's really sad, but I saw the river on Tuesday and I wasn't prepared to fish it - much less swim in it. My thoughts and prayers go out to that family. Really just goes to show there could be a little more education, informing and safety put out there for the people who choose to be on the river


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Matulemj said:


> Talking to a friend who is involved with the case, I found out that the kid had no idea how to swim at all.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Wow. That is incredible. I see people wading across the LMR all the time - don't get me wrong, I mean, i've done this on occasion too but very carefully - and I don't think they all realize how even knee deep water can really dangerous (maybe even more so since it's so underestimated).


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

When I first saw this story on the news, I couldn't help but wonder if we know him


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

when im wading water that i dont know like the back of my hand, i ALWAYS take it one step at a time, slowly feeling out the entire area around each step. one slip is all it can take to end your life. this is truly a sad story.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

sporto said:


> Unfortunately nobody teaches these kids the respect they need to show a rising river, they can go out and splash around and have a ball 90 times out of a hundred so they let their guard down and don't realize how quickly it can turn from a meandering stream to something deadly. Hopefully some parents will see/hear about this story and proactively have this conversation with their own kids.


I've seen 4 Mile go from normal to raging and unsafe in 20 mins during a downpour. It was really quite surprising, and I was glad that I had the common sense to get out and sit under the bridge as soon as the rain started.


----------



## got2fish (Mar 29, 2007)

I would say the Corps has shut down the outflow from Caesars. Went there this morning and the water level is 2' to 3' above what it was earlier in the week.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

got2fish said:


> I would say the Corps has shut down the outflow from Caesars. Went there this morning and the water level is 2' to 3' above what it was earlier in the week.


Caesars has come up 3.5' in 24 hours and east fork has come up 1' in 24 hours. Hope that helps the rescue efforts. 

http://lrl-apps.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lkreport.html


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

News video


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Too sad!!!!!


----------



## barbereugene (Sep 16, 2012)

Are there any resources for a river safety class geared towards children? We teach kids how to swim in the controlled environment of a pool, but the river is a different animal all together. Seems that CRC would be all over that...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

You should teach your children never ever swin in a swollen river after a lot of rain period. I don't care if you are Mark Spitz, the river will win every time when flooded. Common sense has to be used no matter how good of a swimmer you are. It is a shame to hear year after year when young kids die in the river due to extremely poor judgement. Very sad.


----------

